# Mobo screws not fitting into standoffs



## Haimo (May 14, 2016)

Hello

I have recently decided to build a budget pc away from my main pc. I decided to buy a corsair spec alpha due to its high airflow capabilities putting the I/O shield in no problem but when it came to aligning the mobo with the ATX standoffs pre installed in the case the included screws would not thread. The screws are very loose and will not tighten and you can pull them out easily with a magnetic screwdriver. The included screws that came with the mobo won't thread either.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2016)

you have the wrong Size Screws then
the ones supplied with the case should be the right ones "use them"
If your convinced that the case has been supplied with the wrong screw
contact the case supplier

If your impatient   remove stand off   take to a hardware store ask guy to match you up with the number of screws you need ( + a couple of Spares )


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

any screws will suffice, if you have them at your local hardware store, or at your home. as long as they are the right fit, and size.


----------



## Haimo (May 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> have you installed the Stand offs? the ones that look like this??


They where pre installed into the case and are not loose



dorsetknob said:


> you have the wrong Size Screws then
> the ones supplied with the case should be the right ones "use them"
> If your convinced that the case has been supplied with the wrong screw
> contact the case supplier
> ...



According to the Manual they are in fact the right screws I even checked and used them in another case with standoffs and they fit perfectly.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2016)

Haimo said:


> According to the Manual they are in fact the right screws I even checked and used them in another case with standoffs and they fit perfectly.


then its one of two things either you have been supplied wrong screws or the threads in the stand off's are damaged

Contact your case supplier


----------



## micropage7 (May 15, 2016)

or you could try wrapping the screw with clear tape and screw it back


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 15, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> or you could try wrapping the screw with clear tape and screw it back



Pipe tape works very well too.  The bet is course having exact screws.


----------



## micropage7 (May 15, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Pipe tape works very well too.  The bet is course having exact screws.
> 
> View attachment 74587


yeah, but most have clear tape than pipe tape, pipe tape is thinner so you may wrap it more than clear tape that thicker

just try which one that works better


----------



## Jetster (May 15, 2016)

Haimo said:


> They where pre installed into the case and are not loose
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Manual they are in fact the right screws I even checked and used them in another case with standoffs and they fit perfectly.



If they were right they will screw in with ease. There are two different threads your dealing with. Don't force it, get the correct screw. Not every case has the same thread. I've screw up my share of threads. You can use a Teflon plug or other insulating tape to cover the hole if need be. You don't have to use every hole


----------



## micropage7 (May 15, 2016)

Haimo said:


> The screws are very loose and will not tighten


from he said, could be the screw is smaller than the stand off


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2016)

I had a look through my lot and I have lots of stand offs, two different sizes.
Maybe they supplied the wrong size.


----------

